
Interesting Stats On Cell Phones - Mistone
http://cellphones.org/blog/interesting-stats-on-cell-phones/
======
trev0r
"2.3% of Americans recycle their old phones and 7% throw them away" - I'm
guessing that means most people either have a bunch of old phones lying around
their homes or they are traded in when they upgrade. Regardless,
<http://www.call2recycle.org/> looks like a good option for recycling(I have
not used them personally, just did a bit of googling), let's save that
lithium, people!

